# log splitter for homeowner



## trx300man (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. New guy here. Quick background info and question, then I am gonna do some more searching. I am 38 yrs old. I practically grew up with a chain saw in my hand. My dad did commercial tree work. Once he retired I did NOT follow him into the field. I had a homemade splitter years ago, but it didn't survivesitting in the weather in my cousins yard for a couple of years.

My father in-law and I purchased a outdoor wood burning furnace to heat BOTH our homes with. He wants to buy a semi economical splitter for us to use. He found the Troy-Bilt (mtd,yardman, cub cadet clone ) 27ton with 160cc Honda ( 5.5hp) for $1600 from Lowes and a Swisher 10.5 HP Briggs 28 ton for $1,449 from Rural King. There is also a 34 ton Troy Bilt for about $2300 but I really don't think he is going to go up to the two thousand dollar mark.

I assumed they were somewhat comparable but there seems to be a huge difference in engine size. What is everyones idea on these 2 splitters.

Thanks very much for anyones assistance.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 16, 2009)

I bought a new Troybilt (also goes by White, and, I believe a couple other badges) last winter. Excellent machine, slower than teh 4" cylinder models but still faster than I can keep up (could change that by putting on a detent in both directions valve). I am shearing through locust crotches and knots with it so the 'force' is with it.

Harry K


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 16, 2009)

trx300man said:


> Troy-Bilt (mtd,yardman, cub cadet clone ) 27ton with 160cc Honda ( 5.5hp) for $1600 from Lowes




That's a huge rip-off. For that price, you can have the Speeco/Huskee from Tractor supply in the 35 ton persuasion. This is a FAR better machine than anything MTD builds.

The downside is, it's made mostly overseas, but then, I would bet the MTD is, too.


http://www.speeco.com/products/?CurOpen=Accessories#Log Splitters,34 Ton

http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...-ton-vertical-horizontal-log-splitter-2152382


----------



## trx300man (Aug 16, 2009)

Is the Huskee superior to the Swisher as well? I knew that was ALOT of difference in engine size!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Swisher, so I can't comment. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Ductape (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got the Yard Machines unit from the Depot, as you described. 27T claimed, 5.5 Honda. I picked mine up during a 10% off sale for around $1200........ but it was about five years ago. I can honestly say I'm 110% happy with the splitter,as it has certainly exceeded my expectations. We burn a good six cord or so, and I also split a few cord a year for my in-laws. I made one mod to the splitter........ a shelf to hold the chunks as I'm splitting. It has split everything I've thrown at it , including big stringy elm.


----------



## Alan Smith (Aug 16, 2009)

*troybilt*

LS27 Hydraulic Log Splitter 

27 Ton Hydraulic Log Splitter / Wood Splitter

view product details 

Customer Rating: 
Customer Reviews: 16 
Price: $1,399.99 
Lowes London KY used all summer had no trouble with it.


----------



## VAJerry (Aug 16, 2009)

Instead of messing with a splitter what I, and several others do, is cut the rounds small enough so that you just feed them into your OWB. Not only do you save the price of the splitter, you handle the wood less, and get to run the saw more.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SWI Don (Aug 16, 2009)

I believe the Swisher 28 ton has a 16 gpm pump as opposed to an 11 or 13 gpm pump. The cylinders should both be 4.5" dia so it is going to be 23-45% faster.

Don


----------



## Outlander (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 22 Ton 7 HP Swisher that I bought last spring for $875, retail was $1299. It had been setting outside on the dealer's lot for over a year and was faded and rusty. After 1/2 cord the belt that drives the pump shredded. The dealer gave me a new one and I have split 6 1/2 cords of Elm and 3 1/4 cords of Oak with it and have had no problems with it. It has split everything I have I thrown at it, even the green Elm crotches.
I like the belt drive pump because I'm not trying to turn the pump when I'm starting the motor. That will come in very nice when the weather gets cold.
It is American made in Missouri. I let a friend use it to split about 3 cords of Oak and he was very impressed with it.
Only 13 cords through it but I'm very happy with it. For $875 I think it has been a good buy. Cycle time is about 13 seconds which is a bit slow but works good when I'm by myself.
When buying anything, it isn't always the price that counts. The dealer can make the difference between a good deal or a bad one. At this point, I think I got a good deal from a good dealer. It isn't the best splitter for everyone but it works great for what I'm doing, and the price and dealer was right. 
Check them out at Swisherinc.com.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 17, 2009)

Outlander said:


> After 1/2 cord the belt that drives the pump shredded.



Belt? When I was building mine, I was told that those pumps don't take side load very well. Belt drive was a no-no. 

Is the belt pulley mounted directly to the pump shaft?

Ian


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Lowe store has the 27 Troy-built with Honda motor for less than 1400. I bought this unit last year. Have about 10 cords through it. It has developed a small leak in the seal where the hydraulic control lever is. Other than that it has split some big green spruce, some elm some pine and some red fir with only a hiccup. 

Hiccup #1 I let it sit with gas in it over the winter. When I went to start it this spring it would idle but wouldn't run with the choke open. Empty fuel tank, add fresh fuel, problem solved. 
Hiccup #2 The splitter will also bog just a bit on the really gnarly stuff. It will split it, just not fast. 

Other than a descent chainsaw a splitter was my first purchase for processing firewood. They are a back saver, and you can split so much wood in a morning, or evening.


----------



## derwood91 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Splitter*

I also have the Troy Built 27 ton (MTD) splitter. I found it lightly used on Craigslist for $900. Had to drive into the city to get it, but it looked show-room new!! Couldn't be happier. I also modified mine with a table to hold pieces waiting to be split again. I just recently run 5 full cord of shagbark hickory through it and it had no problem. I do wish it had a honda GX series engine on it like my brothers Timber Wolf, but the lesser quality Honda 5.5 does the job. Definitely a worthy splitter.


----------



## Outlander (Aug 17, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Belt? When I was building mine, I was told that those pumps don't take side load very well. Belt drive was a no-no.
> 
> Is the belt pulley mounted directly to the pump shaft?
> 
> Ian



The pully is mounted directly to the shaft. I haden't heard about side load being a bad thing on these pumps until now. I guess I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## jcappe (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like my Troy Bilt 27 ton. Have had no issues with it at all.


----------



## 23putts (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought the Troy Bilt 27 ton last year from Lowes. $1399.00 12 months no interest or 10% off. I took the 10 % off. Went back the next week and noticed the same splitter now had metal rings around the hydraulic hoses. Mine didn't, asked the guy from Lowes, he called his manager, got 10 more percent off. Glad I went back in...

Split 6 cords last winter...works great..


----------



## barkeatr (Aug 17, 2009)

i have the 27 ton troy built. Its ok, three families are using it so i want to say its splitting 20 full size cords a year. its been six years or so.. Its showing its wear. The ball bearings for the autoreturn have gone bad. The fenders have gotten pretty crushed, and the log holders bent the first day. 

someone, at some point, drove it into a rock and knocked the pump out of proper agligment, so we ahve to replace the transfer device at the pump every year or so. THere is a light frame gaurd to protect the pump but that got smashed also. 

if you can afford it, you should go a little bigger, better...


----------



## saxman (Aug 19, 2009)

Take a look at the Brave line of splitters, they are made in Illinois and are the entry level of Iron and Oak splitters. I have a 26 ton model with the 8 HP Briggs Intek engine and have been really happy. I wanted one with a Honda but I have been very pleased with this new model Briggs engine.


----------



## STANG302 (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a Northstar 22 ton from Norther hydraulics earlier this year. And have put 20-25 cords of oak threw it this summer. And have not had a lick of trouble with it. And has split everything we have thrown at it. 

We did modify it a little. Added a log tray on the motor side. Just so you don't have to keep picking up the peices that fall on the ground. I guess I do have one issue, thats fuel consumption. I go through a tank per cord roughly. I guess not to bad but wish a tank would go further. But it creates a good point to stop and take a break!

Looks like they changed this model. Now its derated to 20 ton and moved the control and a little cheaper too.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316905_200316905


----------



## throbak (Aug 19, 2009)

just bought a 35 ton huskee with a 15sec return still works faster than me .anyone have a store bought catcher so far more than meets my demands not sorry at all about the purchase


----------



## trx300man (Aug 19, 2009)

throbak said:


> just bought a 35 ton huskee with a 15sec return still works faster than me .anyone have a store bought catcher so far more than meets my demands not sorry at all about the purchase






BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's a huge rip-off. For that price, you can have the Speeco/Huskee from Tractor supply in the 35 ton persuasion. This is a FAR better machine than anything MTD builds.
> 
> The downside is, it's made mostly overseas, but then, I would bet the MTD is, too.
> 
> ...



Ok, after much deliberation, we went to our local Tractor Supply and ordered this one yesterday. $1799.00 Thanks for all your assistance, we will cross our fingers and hope we did well!


----------



## flewism (Aug 19, 2009)

You did great, that is a very popular splitter here, and speeco has a very good reputation here in customer service. Look up a log table for your splitter on this site and you will be great shape for a long long time.

I'm assuming the user name refers to a Honda trx300. I have a pair of 2000 trx300's the most bulletproof 4-wheelers I've ever owned.


----------



## trx300man (Aug 19, 2009)

That is great to hear. I am looking forward to the splitter and putting it through the paces.

You are correct about my user name. I own a 88 300 2X4 (daughters) and a 94 300 4X4 (mine) in addition to at 97 Honda 200 (sons) and a 2000 Foreman 400 (mine) I started using trx300man on the different atv forums I frequent or moderate.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 19, 2009)

flewism said:


> You did great, that is a very popular splitter here, and speeco has a very good reputation here in customer service.




I think you'll be happy with it, trx. I did manage to bend my toe plate on some extremely harrrrrd oak. Big stuff. Speeco and TSC stepped right up to the plate and made things right. Here's the thread, if you're interested. For my summary of my experience with Speeco and TSC's customer service, this post will do.


Enjoy! 






flewism said:


> Look up a log table for your splitter on this site and you will be great shape for a long long time.




Yeah, there's a thread or two around here with a link to an eBay seller that has a very nice log table for these beasties. Looks pretty good, from the pics, and several folks say they work very well. IIRC, it's cheap enough it just wouldn't make sense to build your own.


----------



## davessworks (Aug 30, 2009)

*Out of crate dimensions Troy Bilt LS27?*

I want to put an LS27 into the back of my Suburban for a long trip - if I buy one. The _good folk_ at Troy Bilt could only tell me the crated dimensions . Can someone here help me out with the height, width and length? Many thanks!


----------



## Mossy (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought an "Earthquake" splitter made by Ardisam IIRC in Wisconsin. It's rated 22 ton with a B&S 6.5 HP. So far it's been a very good splitter. The hydraulic filter is only branded with the earthquake logo and part number. When I went to get a new one, NAPA and Carquest both said they couldn't cross reference the number. I ended up buying a few from ardisam but the price was suprisingly fair.


----------



## J. Moser (Aug 30, 2009)

davessworks said:


> I want to put an LS27 into the back of my Suburban for a long trip - if I buy one. The _good folk_ at Troy Bilt could only tell me the crated dimensions . Can someone here help me out with the height, width and length? Many thanks!



The approximate dimensions are 34"Hx40"WX7'L. Good luck getting in the back of a Suburban though. It would probably take atleast 3 guys to get it in even if it would fit.


----------



## davessworks (Aug 30, 2009)

jkce457 said:


> The approximate dimensions are 34"Hx40"WX7'L. Good luck getting in the back of a Suburban though. It would probably take atleast 3 guys to get it in even if it would fit.



Right - I figured as much. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Straightgrain (Aug 30, 2009)

The troy-built I bought (living on military retirement) is a pile of crap! I have to fix or tighten something every time I use it. 
All the metal is infirior/weak. Soft springs, slow cyclce time, pot-metal wedge, etc. The only thing that is sound is the pressure hose and the tires.

The only things I seen good on the new Troy-built splitter is the Honda engine and the higher deck.


----------



## davessworks (Aug 30, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> The troy-built I bought (living on military retirement) is a pile of crap! I have to fix or tighten something every time I use it.
> All the metal is infirior/weak. Soft springs, slow cyclce time, pot-metal wedge, etc. The only thing that is sound is the pressure hose and the tires.
> 
> The only things I seen good on the new Troy-built splitter is the Honda engine and the higher deck.



that's disappointing. I just took a look at the LS27 at Lowes - it looks good to me. The wedge is supposed to be cast iron. Pot metal would just break . . .


----------



## Stihl310 (Aug 30, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's a huge rip-off. For that price, you can have the Speeco/Huskee from Tractor supply in the 35 ton persuasion. This is a FAR better machine than anything MTD builds.
> 
> The downside is, it's made mostly overseas, but then, *I would bet the MTD is, too.
> 
> ...



Actually, MTD is based mostly in the US, with one plant in China that does blade stampings and light packaging. Willard, Ohio houses one of the main manufacturing facilities, employing thousands of people. MTD also has plants in Streetsboro, Cleveland, Valley City, Shelby, and owns various other places in Ohio.

Not to mention the pile of facilities they own around the US in other states. 

They also have some plants in some European countries that service that part of the world.

Atleast when you buy any finished good from MTD, you can know that it was built right here in the US.


----------



## Stihl310 (Aug 30, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> The troy-built I bought (living on military retirement) is a pile of crap! I have to fix or tighten something every time I use it.
> All the metal is infirior/weak. Soft springs, slow cyclce time, pot-metal wedge, etc. The only thing that is sound is the pressure hose and the tires.
> 
> The only things I seen good on the new Troy-built splitter is the Honda engine and the higher deck.



Why did you not try and return it then??? The wedges are cast iron too, just and FYI.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 30, 2009)

*Brave*

http://www.braveproducts.com/faq.php
Seems hard to beat for $1,300 including shipping. Add another $100 for a Honda engine.


----------



## davessworks (Aug 30, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> http://www.braveproducts.com/faq.php
> Seems hard to beat for $1,300 including shipping. Add another $100 for a Honda engine.


Which model is that one?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 30, 2009)

*Brave SR0622*



davessworks said:


> Which model is that one?


Right click on the picture:
Brave SR0622


----------



## trx300man (Mar 7, 2011)

okay bringing an old thread back to life but I wanted to report on my findings I LOVE the splitter we bought. We have used and used and used that thing and it is awesome. Loads of power, easy to use. What can I say. It is a great splitter. We ended up get a few tractor trailer loads of tree trunks dropped at our barn by contractors who were falling whole trees too close to all area roads as a reaction to an ice storm that we had. So we have really really put it through the paces.


----------



## Outlander (Mar 8, 2011)

trx, Glad you like it. Sounds like you are keeping it busy.


----------



## fields_mj (Mar 8, 2011)

I looked into buying a used splitter a few years ago and I was seeing some pretty decent ones go for $600 to $900 on c-list. I just couldn't justify it though. At the time I was cutting a lot of ash and white oak, and it was all over 24". The way I saw it I was going to have to split it down by hand small enough to lift into the truck (or onto the splitter) any way. I don't split anything smaller than 8". At the end of the day, I figured I would be able to do all of my splitting with a splitter in about 1 day a year, and I can rent a splitter for about $75 a day. Even for the better deals, it was still going to take 10 years to pay for itself, and I was still going to have to store and maintain the thing. I opted against it and got my 064 instead. Noodles a 24" log in half in about 15 sec. Best part is that I can carry the saw down into the ravine where a log splitter won't go. That, and I needed it to cut a 40" ash that was down, as well as a 60" oak in the yard that needs to come down. A splitter would be nice too, but I just don't have the money for it. If you could split it several ways between a few people, I can see the benefit, but for my 4 to 5 cords a year, it just wasn't going to happen. 

Just my 2 bits,
Mark


----------



## reaperman (Mar 8, 2011)

STANG302 said:


> I bought a Northstar 22 ton from Norther hydraulics earlier this year. And have put 20-25 cords of oak threw it this summer. And have not had a lick of trouble with it. And has split everything we have thrown at it.
> 
> We did modify it a little. Added a log tray on the motor side. Just so you don't have to keep picking up the peices that fall on the ground. I guess I do have one issue, thats fuel consumption. I go through a tank per cord roughly. I guess not to bad but wish a tank would go further. But it creates a good point to stop and take a break!
> 
> ...



Northern tool has always had this splitter, its not a replacemet for the 22 ton model. They use to have them available at their stores, but not always in their catalog. I also have the 22 ton model, no complaints. I think the fuel consumption is very good considering it only has about a 1/2 gallon tank.


----------

